# CPC-H Exam--What to focus on in one month!



## mchllshrms (Mar 22, 2012)

For those who have taken the CPC-H exam:

If you had one month to prepare for the CPC-H exam, what would you focus on? What did you find most difficult on your exam? I am already CPC certified if that helps.


----------



## hopedendy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello, I am sitting for my CPC-H on April 21st. I bought the AAPC study package for the CPC-H, it has a great study guide and three practice exams, I am focusing on the new material too me which is the OPPS, payment meth, etc. I am writing this info in my CPT book, anf from here on i will study each of the three practice exams for a week each.
Hope this helps, Hope,


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Cpc-h*



mchllshrms said:


> For those who have taken the CPC-H exam:
> 
> If you had one month to prepare for the CPC-H exam, what would you focus on? What did you find most difficult on your exam? I am already CPC certified if that helps.



I would take the three practice exams, study reimbursement methodologies, status indicators and the charge master.

Hope that helps!


----------

